# CalTech Winter 2017



## Christopher Lai (Feb 1, 2017)

SoCal Finally gets a comp!
*
When:*
February 25th, 2017

*Where:*
1300 E California Blvd, Pasadena, CA 91106

CalTech University in SoCal

*Registration Fee:*
$10

*Link to Official Webpage:*
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CaltechWinter2017

Comment if you guys are going.


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 1, 2017)

going. and socal actually does have a good amount of comps.


----------

